# JigNPig and Baitcaster Questions and Carp hitting it



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just bought a abu garcia bait caster the other day and decided to go try for some bass at a pond. I fished for about an hour and a half with no luck and as i was walking back I decided to throw the jignpig around some trees. I saw a carp surface and it was right by where I threw my bait. As Im reeling in I see the carp following my bait. Next thing I know my bait gets SLAMMED! It scared the crap out of me. I didnt get the hookset, but thought it was strange for a carp to hit a 1/2oz jignpig. Is that normal? Maybe did it hit it out of anger?

My next question is correct me if im wrong, but there is no drag on a baitcaster right?

And my last question is how do you fish the jignpig? I tried reeling in a contant slow reel, tried jerking it a little and letting it sit for a couple seconds before repeating, and i tried fast and then slow reeling in. Whats the best way or right way?


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

Carp normally don't go for them, but I have known some people who have had that happen. Never seen one hit a fast moving bait like a spinner or crank, but slower things I've definitely heard of before.

Baitcasters have a drag. It's the wheel right behind the reel handle. There should also be another for finer tuning. If you don't know how to set that up, you should definitely ask the help of someone who does. There are other threads on here with people giving pretty good descriptions though, try to find one if you'd like.

I flip and pitch my jignpigs. Flip or pitch, let it fall til I feel the bottom, give it a few bounces and rests, and repeat.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

short hops and drags along the bottom for the jig technique.
Its not normal for carp to hit lures but it happens.
And baitcasters ususaly have a star drag adjustment that is adjusted by turning the metal star peice between the reel handles and the body of the reel.


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

I forgot old posts get deleted on this site.

To set the drag, the star drag reel is pretty much up to you for how you want it set. You should be able to pull some line off by hand, but you want to have some tension to it as well. To fine tune the smaller knob, you have to do it every time you switch baits really as the weight has a lot to do with it. I tighten it all the way with the bait reeled in. Then I release the handle and loosen it up until it starts to fall at the speed I want. For flipping and pitching, I have it set a bit higher (bait will fall slower). When I'm throwing a spinnerbait or something though, I have that thing pretty lose.

If you are just starting, I'd probably set the brake on it pretty high if you're going to be casting, too. When you get used to it, lower it as you need.


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 

It is a star drag reel. Im getting the hang of the baitcaster. I set it up following a post I read on here and now im practicing casting farther.


----------

